# My introduction...



## Fang (Jun 4, 2007)

Hello from Utah everyone, Im a big guy, Im as big as a sumo wrestler 5'9" 390 and real out of shape. I think I might give martial arts a go at it to help cut weight before I die from being out of shape... I've never gained any significant rank in any martial art but have had minimal exposure to a couple arts and I've had zero fights. The zero fights thing is probably due to how I have reacted on a base level in the past. I'm talking about fight, flight, freeze or cover up. These to me are the foundation of what a man will do in an extreme situation or any combo thereof and faced with overwhelming fear. I've often opted to run or failing that have actually frozen a couple times on the spot. Im very interested in the full spectrum of /mA's as a whole but its hard for me to choose any specific style. Due to time and money constraints I'll probably want something that i can train in alone most of the time. I'm not sure where to go with that though...Anyhow, glad i found this site hopefully it will aid me in my journey.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 4, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 4, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jun 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## MJS (Jun 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT! Enjoy! 

Mike


----------



## stickarts (Jun 4, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## Tames D (Jun 4, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 4, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 4, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Drac (Jun 4, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 4, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT. I hope it can be helpful to you.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 4, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

And remember - people who say they're going to start an MA as soon as they get in shape, generally don't start... and don't get in shape, either!  The sooner you start any activity, the better off you'll be.  Good luck!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 4, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 4, 2007)

Fang said:


> Im very interested in the full spectrum of /mA's as a whole but its hard for me to choose any specific style. Due to time and money constraints I'll probably want something that i can train in alone most of the time. I'm not sure where to go with that though...



Welcome! Definitely contact your local YMCA/Community Center/Senior Center (for Tai Chi)/college/etc. You'd be surprised what's available for cheap, esp. if you view the martial arts broadly and include boxing, wrestling, fencing, and so on. Also, go to a local martial arts store and check out their bulletin board. There may be garage martial artists or training groups that just get together once/week that are inexpensive.

You might find an art that you can study in class or in a private session once/week, then practice on a bag or with a weapon in the air at home. You might also post a more specific location for more help!


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 4, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  Good luck in your search and keep us posted.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 4, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 4, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk.  Hope you find that something to help you.


----------



## Hawke (Jun 4, 2007)

Greetings Fang!

Welcome to Martial Talk (MT).

Look around your neighborhood for a MA school.  Make an appointment to meet your local instructors (even if you never heard of the style).  The instructor is more important than the style (my opinion, then again I'm a noob).  

Ask for a free class. 
How do you feel about the class?
Do you get along with the other students?
Is the drive short enough that you will attend 3-4 times a week?

Drop down in the Beginner's Corner and read the sticky about "CHOOSING A SCHOOL" (or click on this link...leads to the same place).

Peace Man.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 5, 2007)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Shaderon (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to the board, plenty of good advice here, I'd follow all of it, just have a good look around at what's available in your area and available for more classes than one a week if and when you decide to do that.  

Good luck and delve into conversations here, it'll teach you a lot.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 7, 2007)

Welcome, and thanks for sharing some things about yourself. Arnisidor and Hawke have some excellent suggestions. Great place to start.


----------

